# Hey From Denmark



## lolland (Oct 24, 2007)

hey there a fellow grower have find you canna page .. this look like a cool site to me .. here is a littel bit off my self i have been growing for 9 years ,, indoor/ outdoor .. i am waiting for my new camara to areive so that you can see some off my pix .. i am growing 100 mazar in one of my rooms and 20 northern light special and 8 ice ...


----------



## jonnyblaze24 (Oct 24, 2007)

welcome, im kinda new too but its a great site and Ive spent a lot of time learning lots of different things. Post those pics on the growing forum!


----------

